# [ ebuild ] installa tutto in /usr/local [risolto]

## cloc3

Dopo cwiid, sto cercando di scrivere un secondo ebuild con software sperimentale. questa volta in cvs, da un pacchetto costruito per ubuntu.

il pacchetto è piccolino e ben scritto, quindi non presenta particolari difficoltà.

tranne che, alla fine del build, tutti i file vengono sistematicamente collocati in /usr/local .

io, invece, li vorrei mettere direttamente in /usr.

per riuscirci, fino ad ora, son riuscito a trovar solo questo artificio, che però mi sembra improprio:

```

src_install() {

    cd ${PN}

    make DESTDIR="${D}" install || die "make install failed"

    mv "${D}/usr/local/"* "${D}/usr/"

    rmdir "${D}/usr/local"

}

```

a mio parere, invece, il problema andrebbe affrontato in un momento precedente, sistemando qualche variavile d'ambiente, che non sono riuscito a trovare.

d'altra parte, va detto che lo stadio src_prepare non ha fatto uso di strumenti gentoo (eclass e compagnia) ma dello script interno ./autogen.sh, costruito dagli sviluppatori.

in questi casi, come si trova una soluzione pulita?

----------

## oRDeX

il pacchetto non è provvisto in file configure da lanciare come al solito con ./configure?

----------

## cloc3

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> il pacchetto non è provvisto in file configure da lanciare come al solito con ./configure?

 

no. il file deve essere generato da programmi di autoconfigurazione, tipo autoconf.

però compando di portage eautoreconf fallisce, perché evidentemente le impostazioni del programma sono piuttoso complesse.

d'altra parte, gli svluppatori del pacchetto ci hanno messo apposta uno script apposito, e mi sembra giusto usare quello.

----------

## cloc3

risolto. questa era la riga che mi vessava:

```

conf_flags="--enable-maintainer-mode"

```

----------

